# Tutorials



## Mo Giro

Operating System:
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):
I am thinking of training with the Lynda.com and other Tutorials found on the Internet. Are Tutorials offered prior to Lightroom CC still valid when it comes to basic navigating, orienting to the program? Or, should I only use Tutorials dated after a certain date if I am now using CC?


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Mo. Most of the tutorials out there will apply to Lightroom Classic rather than Lightroom CC. Ones that talk about editing in Lightroom 4 or later would basically apply to the Edit modes of Lightroom CC.

It depends... which version are you using?  The new cloud-based Lightroom CC with the curved corner turquoise icon border, or Lightroom CC 2015 with a light blue edge to the icon?


----------



## Mo Giro

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Mo. Most of the tutorials out there will apply to Lightroom Classic rather than Lightroom CC. Ones that talk about editing in Lightroom 4 or later would basically apply to the Edit modes of Lightroom CC.
> 
> It depends... which version are you using?  The new cloud-based Lightroom CC with the curved corner turquoise icon border, or Lightroom CC 2015 with a light blue edge to the icon?


Thank you for your replies, I am using LR with the curved corner edging around the icon, turquoise. M


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Yeah, you're not going to find a great deal of tutorials out there at the moment, and most of the existing ones won't apply. I think you've already downloaded my free Quick Start ebook for LRCC?  You'd be looking for stuff published after October 18 2017, which are for Lightroom cloud-based and look exactly like the version you're using.


----------

